# Today's Smoke



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Doing a butt, corned beef and a packer brisket.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Get'n some color.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Looking good.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Looks good. My neighbor smokes and is hung up on brisket. However, I've never eaten one that wasn't tough. How do you get yours tender, if there's suck a thing?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> Looks good. My neighbor smokes and is hung up on brisket. However, I've never eaten one that wasn't tough. How do you get yours tender, if there's suck a thing?


Got to get the internal temp to 195*. Then past the toothpick test. A toothpick should easily penetrate as it were butter.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Mmmmmm.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Fatties are on!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Well the corned beef and the fatties are done.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Time for bed and the brisket is done and sliced.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Dang, now that looks awesome!!!!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice smoke ring on that brisket. Looks tasty!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

What kinda ground meats do you use for the fattie?


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

WOW !  Paymaster, that looks sooo good. Send me some left over's. No, forget that, I'm sure there are none. Something looking that good I'll bet everyone of your neighbors showed up w/ plate in hand.  You got me vote for Grill Master of the Year award.:beer:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

MetroMan said:


> What kinda ground meats do you use for the fattie?


Meat is just plain ole breakfast sausage. I take and roll it out flat cover with shredded cheese and roll it back up and wrap in bacon.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks stumpy!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Meat is just plain ole breakfast sausage. I take and roll it out flat cover with shredded cheese and roll it back up and wrap in bacon.


Cool! I googled it earlier and found that out. Can't wait to try it. Your brisket looks delicious. What the heck do youndo with all of this food? Lots of family nearby?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

MetroMan said:


> Cool! I googled it earlier and found that out. Can't wait to try it. Your brisket looks delicious. What the heck do youndo with all of this food? Lots of family nearby?


Most was cooked for a couple folks where I work. But I usually try to fill the smoker when I fire her up. I vacuum bag and freeze lots of Q for rainy days as well.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I see. Man that corned beef looks so damn good...AGAIN.

Looks just like the pastrami that I get from Katz in NYC.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Metro. 
The guy I cooked the pastrami and the brisket for just left here grinning like a possum. I think he is a happy man. I am glad. It was a long day Saturday.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

my mouth is watering. I know what im eating tomorrow


----------

